# Poppy - 9 week old Border Terrier



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

This is my new partner in crime - when she's a bit older I hope she'll be coming out with me quite a bit for landscapes/seascapes.

She's a bit too manic at the moment!

I've just realised - I've called her Poppy in the title - Doh - she's called Holly! Poppy is my mum and dads 4 year old border! Keep calling her the wrong name!


IMG_1089-Edit by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_1112-Edit by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

she's lovely mate


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the second photo pal, enjoy a lifetime of unconditional love from her.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

she's cute :thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Love border terriers. ( I think our mutt) is part border. So much character and scruffyness.
She looks a little cutie.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

She's a beauty and the blue is so much better than the wheaten, to me a better colour.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

She looks vicious :lol:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is one cute pup amans best friend for sure


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

nice one mate. im a sucker for a puppy  cant believe how fast they grow up though. mines cleared 2 in no time it seems


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

She`s lovely :thumb:

More pics please . .


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Borders are excellent. Ours is 9 months at the moment, and still as mad as a box of frogs.
Ours has developed a food allergy so is on steroids at the moment (but she's not once moaned about the condition), so she is becoming a bit of a monster. She is already 2 it's heavier than an adult border, she is a solid unit.

Love the darkness of yours!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

thanks peeps - My parents are onto their 3rd border now so it seemed the natural choice for us. My parents dog (Poppy) is Holly's half auntie and are both from a farm with a good line.

I'll be taking plenty more photos of her - mainly so we can see how she grows up over the next year or so!

Dift - we've found with Borders in the past that they can be very fussy with regards to food - all my parents borders have been allergic to some food or another resulting in bad skin! We are feeding her on Burns Puppy food which seems to have done the trick with Poppys allergy!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

We've tried the burns, just need to keep rotating her till we find one that she likes.

Excellent dogs, but ours goes mental with other
Dogs.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely dogs Boarders. They're scruffy but in a cool and cute way if that makes sense???


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

She's a bit cute :argie:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

WHAT an amazingly cute dog :argie:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Our little one from the summer


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome - looks like a lively one


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

ENJOY:thumb:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Gorgeous mate. Be warned terriers never calm down but will provide you with lifelong fun and loyalty as long as you allow them there independence. Had loads over the years well jelly.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Lovely dog and I to have a Boarder Terrier called Pippa, she will be 5 in February and is my best mate. They are very clever dogs and very loving and I am sure you will have many many happy years with yours


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i like Boarder Terriers, but my first love are jack russells but would jump of the chance to have one to be stanleys friend (9 month old jack russell)

lovley looking dog


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words peeps!

My parents have had borders for the last 15+ years and my mum is going to adopt one soon so we'll soon have 3 in the family.

I can't wait to start walking her and getting her out with me on my photography trips!

Just taken some more photos if people are interested... think this is going to be the most photographer dog ever!


IMG_1291 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_1290 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Love Borders, they have a fantastic character. Keep the pics coming fella. :thumb:

Love the last pic. "Watcha doin?" 



EddieB said:


> IMG_1290 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Aw she is a smasher - lots of fun filled days a ahead :thumb:

cheers Ben


----------



## TaxTheRich (Aug 11, 2013)

cracking...


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

She's a lovely looking border.:thumb: Our one (Black and tan dog) has just turned 4 and he's brilliant. Such a loyal friend to our son too, goes everywhere with him given the chance.



Dift said:


> Excellent dogs, but ours goes mental with other
> Dogs.


Not sure if you know, so apologies for telling you something if you're already aware.......Borders were bred to follow hunts around and to dig out foxes for the hounds - this makes them feisty little bu88ers by nature if they are allowed to indulge their roots.

Generally they will also get their retaliation in first and are normally a good judge of other dogs characters, so if they are unsure, they'll go off on one, which is often annoying and embarrassing when you are out for a nice walk. 

Our one was exactly the same, to the point where I thought he was 'anti-social' and would only walk him early in the morning and late at night to avoid meeting other dogs........but in the last 6 months he has joined a big group of dogs on walks (the lady walks 15 at a time of all breeds :doublesho) and he has learnt how to behave in a group and how to meet other dogs. It's completely changed taking him out.

I now no longer dread that he's going to start on some poor other dog (he never bit one, but would make lot of noise ) and he now just wanders up for a sniff or even ignores other dogs, walks are so much more relaxing 

Worth trying to persevere and get him to meet as many dogs as possible, they're clever and should catch on soon enough.

Sorry OP, didn't mean to detract from your thread


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Borders are ferocious if provoked but are incredibly loyal and very protective.
Mums old one marked my dad when i was a kid, he was tickling me and because i was squealing, the dog tried to protect me. Twice the old man pushed him away, gently i might add, the third time the dog had him. This of course was what he wanted so even though the dog cowed, he got lots of praise and fuss.
Few years later on he caught gastroenteritis from a dirty kennel they had to use in an emergency, because he didnt want to cause any pain, he crawled off into the old coal bunker to die - protecting us again.
We nearly lost him but after that the only food he could stomach was Waffle and ye gods it stank.

Lovely little dog much missed and being a blue(black and tan like Holly in the op) he had such character.


----------

